# Got in a hurry and boobooed



## chippin-in (Oct 19, 2016)

I was thinking about spacing and not paying attention to which side i was countersinking for 1/2" for hex nuts and drilled on the face instead of the bottom and its a 1 way piece. 

So if i fill the hole with glue and let dry, that should be solid enough to drill back through for my support rod right?

I have never made a mistake before so this is new to me.

Thanks
Robert


----------



## DKMD (Oct 19, 2016)

I'd use a scrap of wood to fill the hole, but I suppose epoxy might work all by itself.

Maybe I missed another thread, but what are you building?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2016)

Is the length and width dimensions important? 
Could you remove the sides and redo the angle to make it work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2016)

It looks like an anged edge to me in the photo...


----------



## chippin-in (Oct 19, 2016)

I didnt think about epoxy. I think that will work. I really cant redo a part of it. 
I would have to redo the whole piece and it is the biggest piece. And it will be painted so the look not as important as the functionality. 

Here is a pic of the pieces of the project. Its a curved display shelf. I only get spotty time here and there to work on it.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 19, 2016)

I'd go to the hardware store and buy a dowell and cut a plug and epoxy that in BUT if your pocket on the back side is deep enough to get close to or into the dowell plug I'd be concerned about strength as you'd just have your glue joint on the plug holding it all together.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm hoping the holes don't line up on the other side. If its going to hold significant weight, I'd be weary of that popping through....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 19, 2016)

Depnds on what forces are going to be applied to the support rods.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2016)

I don't know about filling it with glue, an epoxy resin of some nature might stick, but I'd think even that might be iffy, dependent upon how much weight the rods are supporting. Could you route it out and install a small plate or large washer on the bottom side, extending out beyond those holes?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in (Oct 19, 2016)

The other side will be the bottom so i will probably not countersink the nut. I wanted to do it that way, but i believe if it will be strong enough filling that with epoxy a using a washer for added support. Thanks for the washer idea rocky1.
Thank you to all of yall

Robert

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes sir, you're most certainly welcome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 21, 2016)

Make the hole bigger on the back side, countersink a fender washer?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

